# android app to mount iso files?



## rshemeld (Mar 23, 2011)

hi is there an android app to mount iso files?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2011)

I doubt it and i can't even begin to imagine why you'd want one! Care to elaborate?


----------



## rshemeld (Mar 23, 2011)

I have iso training video files from work and want to watch them on my phone during travels.


----------



## Scrub Life (Mar 23, 2011)

Best thing to do would be to use Power ISO to get the vids then transfer them to your phone


----------



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2011)

I would suggest transcoding to another format as .iso will not play on your phone. Try Handbrake which is a great, free program.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea ISO isn't supported as a video format, you'll need another application to convert it to something decodable. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## nold-i-spolen (Apr 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I doubt it and i can't even begin to imagine why you'd want one! Care to elaborate?

Click to collapse



It would be nice to put a downloaded file/film directly on your phone
Or download it from your phone.
.......without having to spend a cupple og hours converting it to an other format.

My computer play iso's directly, why not also my phone?

Around 1/3 of what i download is ISO's........


----------



## cyansmoker (Apr 29, 2011)

Dude.
No, your computer does not "play iso" files. It is likely that it mounts them and plays their content, though.
What Android is missing, in your case, is a way to mount these images. It already comes with many players that will be able to play their content.


----------



## nold-i-spolen (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, yes, my computer mounts the iso, then plays the content.........(=my computer plays iso's)

rshemeld point is (and mine) that we would like our phones to do the same........we can always discuss what to call it, in what order stuff is going on,  but that's beside the point.


----------



## doenis (Apr 30, 2011)

Your computer plays the videofiles contained in these cd/dvd Images, so why don't you just copy those from your pc to your phone? Chances are, you don't even have to transcode them... or, since isos are some kind of zipped files, try any unpacker you can find to open them.

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## nold-i-spolen (May 5, 2011)

One problem with that method is that the video file is chopped up into smaller pieces, I have tried to download several video players that can play them in the right order automatically..........but they couldn't


----------



## MysticElf (Jun 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I doubt it and i can't even begin to imagine why you'd want one! Care to elaborate?

Click to collapse



Geez... let's name a few others other than the one the originall poster stated...

Using a bootable ISO...

You would be able to boot your computer for oh so many reasons.

1.) Unlocking a locked OS
2.) Running Defrag the way it was meant to be run (w/o the original OS locking files down).
3.) Recovering deleted files/partitions w/o having to pull the drive and use another PC.

Number 4 and prob one of the best reasons...

4.) Try to see an iPhone do that! Just another reason why a Droid no matter what flavor... is still just BETTER!

I would like to use my DroidX with an [email protected] BootDisk ISO (http //www livecd com) so that I don't have to lug around another CD/USB. Plus on some networks USB devices are unauthorized unless they have biometrics. I'd still rather just boot from my phone.


----------



## MysticElf (Jun 18, 2011)

rshemeld said:


> hi is there an android app to mount iso files?

Click to collapse



Though your reason is different than mine... I would also like to see this happen.

Esp if the PCs can see a bootable ISO as a bootable CD... and i'm sure I'm not the only one as some google searches will show.


----------



## doktornotor (Jun 18, 2011)

rshemeld said:


> hi is there an android app to mount iso files?

Click to collapse



Sure. It is even bundled with Android system.


```
mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /mnt/somewhere
```

Does not work? Well, here is the "small" glitch. Unless


```
cat /proc/filesystems
```

returns iso9660 among others, you would better start with recompiling your kernel.


----------



## MysticElf (Jun 19, 2011)

Thx for the info!

Helps narrow down the options.

Time to see of anyone has recompiled 

Sent from my DROIDX using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## ankas (Aug 11, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any updates to this topic? 

I would love to be able to somehow view the contents of several cdroms I have on my tablet running 3.2. These cds/dvds are interlinked files for example to do sample exams, the program can then check the answers. Another example is a dvd with multiple htmls interlinked with each other. I have tried converting all the files to a linkable pdf but about a third of the links still dont work and some files cannot be found or one has to scroll through the whole document.   Any suggestions how I could get something like this into a format that would work on the transformer tablet?
Are there by now any apps which could read an iso file made of the cd/dvds?


----------



## sagumay (Aug 24, 2011)

any of you guys have an update on these thread? i love also to see my training videos running on my android phone.


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why don't you convert the videos into *.avi-files for example before transfering them onto your phone? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tubgirl (Sep 14, 2011)

I've got tons of DVD-ISO's on my home network (QNAP NAS) and it would be really cool to be able to stream those on my SGS2 but I guess that's a no go. Even my old 166Mhz PC could do it since decoding mpeg2-video doesn't need a lot of CPU power.


----------



## swebb76 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have used DVD Copy Pro to turn DVDs or ISO files into video files. Also have the option to compress them, so not taking up 4gb of space. Can compress significantly and have played just fine on my android phone. I'm sure there are many other programs that will do the same thing.


----------



## rshemeld (Mar 23, 2011)

hi is there an android app to mount iso files?


----------



## chulew (Sep 19, 2011)

I have my entire DVD collection (ISOs) on a networked hard drive. I can copy VideoTS folder to SD card and it plays on my phone just fine (no seek/skip yet). Why not over WIFI with an app to hand the ISO mount? Adding playback controls should be easy enough right? Maybe I'm not understanding the complexities of the ISO mount?

I once ran across a thread somewhere (xda?) that said that using Kernel Manager app with CifsManager app would accomplish this but I do not know linux well enough to set this up (I have both installed). I barely set up Ubuntu as my ISO server to a TV set-top DVR/ISO player. 

This has to be do-able! Someone has got to know how to make this work within a private network. I'll pay $10 for the app that plays networked ISOs over WIFI on my Galaxy S.


----------



## chulew (Oct 30, 2011)

Still looking for a daemon-tools app for mounting ISOs. Windows can do it. Why not linux and android? Arcmedia player even browses network drives for video but doesn't see vob files although it will play them if you choose them from a file explorer and choose arc media as the app. I just know someone has already pulled this off already. I will never down-convert a dvd when android can play the video outright. Why bother when I have no need of mobility beyond home wifi? What do tablets do? I thought DLNA was supposed to solve this.


----------



## Definitus (Nov 12, 2011)

*The initial question is very simple*

Exists or not an application that mount .iso files inside Android? If not, this could be the starting idea for one.


----------



## bazr (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I've managed to mount a file using loop in Android some time ago. But now when I try it on my Galaxy Ace (with CyanogenMod 7) i get an error:


```
# mount -o loop -t iso9660 /sdcard/image.iso /mnt/iso

mount: mounting /dev/block/loop2 on /mnt/iso failed: No such device
```

So I tried to use losetup manually to set the loop device:


```
# losetup /dev/block/loop2 /sdcard/image.iso
```

Running the losetup command shows that it's well configured. However using this:

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/block/loop2 /mnt/iso
```
gives the same error.
I find this behavior kinda strange. Of course the mounting point /mnt/iso was created before  Anyone help?


----------



## javitxusan (Nov 30, 2011)

You can Explore the *.ISO with "ES File Explorer" (I've tried "Root Explorer" and "File Expert" but don´t work the same), select open file as video and open it with "DICE Player". DICE will ask u to open in software mode. Thats ok. 
This will open the ISO as a non-stop video. All joined but access posible. I 've success with some small DVD images (under 4GB).

CU


----------



## Vexorg (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump.. any updates to this?


----------



## leinad23ec (Jan 6, 2012)

*maybe vlc over the network*

The following suggestion has been tested succesfuly on my HP Touchpad 32gb w/cyanogenmod 3.5 and the market app installed:

The only other solution I have found so far, is to rip the dvd without menus, (dvd shrink) to your main PC, and play the file on the tablet over the wi-fi with vlc direct.  With VLC Direct I can get my tablet to play any .iso file.

However the problem is the inability to be able to press the "play" button because it plays the ISO as one single video, so u can NOT interact whit it(press the play button, chapters, setup, etc.). But there are some movies that start like after 5 minutes of being idle on the menu screen, so if u dont mind waiting, try that way. 

The only way to bypass this, like I said before, is to re-author the .iso file and take out the menus, then all the files will play as one single video. VLC direct on android works in that case scenario.

The way I do this, is to open the image/iso file on dvd shrink>re author it and then i double click in the "main title" then I just choose "backup" and i add the number "1" before the name of the ISO so I dont erase my original file by mistake. Then I open VLC in my main PC (win 7) go to "View"> Add Interface>Web Interface ( do not close VLC in your main pc while you plan on playing your movie on the tablet or phone, cause it will lose the connection).

In the tablet, I open VLC Direct, now you will have to give it some time until it gets all the files and directories from your main PC showing on the tablet, then I click on the monitor screen that vlc direct has, and you should be able to see all your pc files and directories (the one with win 7 in my case), ....and I mean aaaaaaallllll, even the ones you can not acces from any other PC, vlc does it, even personal files.

On the top left corner of VLC Direct on the tablet it says: TARGET,and underneath it theres a VLC icon, change that from VLC icon to ANDROID Icon by pressing it.

In the tablet I click on a monitor icon that is between a pair of headphones and another smaller vlc icon, once you click there you should be able to see all your files and directories from your main pc,  navigate to the re-authored ISO Image and click on it, and voila, you are watching your movie dvd quality, not some mp4 stuff.

I know it is not a solution, and it sounds maybe longer and harder than it really is but it takes dvd shrink 5 minutes (or less)to reauthor the file to be a one single video file, and it is small (about 2.8 GB).

Moreover, even if there would be such a way to get an app to play ISO's the right way ( Interactive menus) on any android device, I would still think it could only be done over wifi with the image on your main PC, not on the tablet or the phone, due to the inability to transfer a big file (ISO are about 4.5gb) into the android fat32 partitioned disk (or sd card for that matter) because it could not be copied in it unless you make it into smaller chunks, which is already another step, or otherwise you re-compress all your ISO's to be smaller than 4 GB., and if you are willing to do that, might as well just reauthor into one single title, which is less work.

Maybe even copying the re-author file (without menus) to the internal memory will play your iso file, i have not tried it yet, but ill try tomorrow if anyone is interested. and I ll post some pictures here for a full tutorial if enough ppl are interested.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Andyjenk (Jan 27, 2012)

*Waiting for VLC player*

I use VLC player to play the movies inside ISO on my PC and it works fine. I have an Asus Prime with 4 cores, 1GB memory and a 32GB SD card + 16GB Micro SD card yet there seems to be nothing to play these movies with on it. Android these days are not just phones. Don't tell me ISO files are "too big" for my Tablet!

I want to slot an SD card with an ISO copy into my tablet and play the movie. I don't want to have to convert to a lesser format. A year ago VLC said that they were progressing nicely with VLC Player for Android. Has anyone heard anything since? Surely it is not rocket science to play videos inside ISOs, VLC has been doing it for years.


----------



## Mr_Mole (Jan 30, 2012)

It won't work directly on an ISO, but if you extract the ISO (which only takes a few minutes and preserves any menus and such), you should be able to use *Daroon Player*, I believe.

I've used it on my *Xoom* without any problems at all. Absolutely love it.

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Actually, here's a breakdown of what I've done... It's worked well for me, at least...

1) Root Xoom (free)
2) Bought a Micro USB Host OTG cable (around $10 after shipping)
3) Installed "USB Mount All" app (around $2, if I recall correctly)
4) Installed "Daroon Player" app (free)

Now I can hook my Xoom up to a portable USB drive (I generally use a 500gb WD My Passport) and access any of the movies I have saved on there. If you have a DVD, you can just copy it to your computer and voila. If you have an ISO, you can use any number of ISO utilities to extract the files and do the same thing. Total cost of around $12...


----------



## qdr (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, here's what I would like to be able to do - copy a couple of ISO's of WinXP and Linux Mint (let's leave the ethical or copyright questions aside), mount said ISO's in a virtual CD-ROM, connect my phone to a pc, and install an OS from it. Much like a Zalman ZM-200. That would be FREAKING awesome. Ok, let's say there ain't going to be any Windows ISO'S, but some Linux LiveCD's for maintenance and other stuff.


----------



## swiftprods (Mar 4, 2012)

Any updates with this topic? 

I wouldn't mind paying $10 for a solution to play .iso files on Android. All of my purchased movies are backed up on 3.5 HDD's in .iso format. I don't wanna transcode any of my movies in any way, shape, or form. I don't have a problem ripping to a VIDEO_TS folder and using the method posted above by Mr_Mole, as it seems like a sound solution for now, but from my experience there were always seeking/skip problems when playing from the VIDEO_TS folder. I haven't tried Daroon Player so maybe it wont be an issue.

What Mr_Mole stated is exactly the way I like it. I usually copy a bunch of my backed up titles over to a portable HDD to connect to my laptop so I can watch movies while I'm away from home. I know I could just re-encode them to avi, mp4, etc, but like I said I really prefer not to re-encode as all of my backups are uncompressed images and I'm the type that likes to have all the menus, special features, commentaries, etc intact. Thanks for the suggestion in this thread guys. Keep them coming...


----------



## pippus9 (Mar 5, 2012)

interesting


----------



## leinad23ec (Mar 15, 2012)

*okay*

Takes about 10 minutes per movie (copying included), and no need to carry any hdd (my phone has 14gb out of 16gb free of memory = about 3 movies, my hp touchpad is 32gb = about 8 movies), i did this:

>>Android market> download mx video player free.
>>download and install dvd shrink (free) on pc.
>>in dvd shrink >reauthor dvd>extract just the movie, with no extra stuff (which by itself it will make it smaller than the 4gb limit in most cases)
>>Copy to phone or tablet and open with mx video player.

Quality is beautiful.


----------



## ArneAC (Mar 19, 2012)

EDIT: Ok nevermind the last Post 

I got it working now with the help of sshdroid + daroon player. 
First i mount the .iso file to a directory and daroon player can then pickup the dvd folder structure. This is a bit work but still much quicker then unpacking .iso files or reauthoring etc. 

'mount SHPONGLE.iso /mnt/iso' is all i typed 
depends of course where your iso file is located. 

br,


----------



## luca47 (Mar 23, 2012)

*ISO Extractor*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.qzx.isoextractor


----------



## swiftprods (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## pberube (Sep 9, 2012)

*Too complicated*



swiftprods said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

Click to collapse



I konw the thread is getting a little old, but all the preceding suggestions are way too complicated!!!

Install MX Player and MX Player codec from Google Play
Also install ESExplorer from Google Play (all free apps)
Using ESExplorer browse to your ISO file and long click on it to get the menu
Select "Open as" or "Open like" (sorry my droid is in french so I have to freely translate)
Select to open the ISO file as a video
When prompt to select with witch player, select MX Player

It takes some time to open, but it does work for me. I even open ISOs directly from my XBMC through WIFI...

Hope it helps someone, it would help me if someone would have told me... Have been trying this for months!!!

Anybody still willing to pay for a good solution!!! I accept checks or paypal!!!


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Sep 18, 2012)

Extract files contained in ISO file with WinRAR or 7-zip to your Smartphone and use Wondershare Player you'll be able to play a DVD with the menus.


----------



## loftygit (Nov 1, 2012)

*A solution that works for me*

Hi,

I have just bought a Nexus 7 and have been investigating various uses for video etc.

One thing I wanted to do was to watch .iso videos I had made myself, my solution is

to use Wondershare Player. Once the .iso file is on my Nexus I can play it and even use menu options to play different chapters.

btw In my case I copied the .iso from a memory stick that I was accessing via an OTG cable and Nexus Media Importer - but that is for another thread.

I have no links to either of these apps, just very grateful for their existance.


----------



## RickInHouston (Nov 27, 2012)

pberube said:


> I konw the thread is getting a little old, but all the preceding suggestions are way too complicated!!!
> 
> Install MX Player and MX Player codec from Google Play
> Also install ESExplorer from Google Play (all free apps)
> ...

Click to collapse



This has been the Holy Grail for my tablet needs.  I have 100s of iso files on an UnRaid server and stream them to a Popcorn Hour to my tv.  Would love to sit on the bed, sofa or ... and watch movies from the server.  No transcoding, no uploading, just stream.

The above poster is correct.  MX Player Pro and E S Explorer is 'getting there'.  My original Xoom couldn't handle it.  My wife's Nexus 7 can but it does take quite a few seconds to load.  There are minor hiccups at times.  I hope the Nexus 10 can do it but wonder if the screen may be too much for it to work.  

I'm thinking 2013 generation tablets will really make this workable, fast and easy.


----------



## rshemeld (Mar 23, 2011)

hi is there an android app to mount iso files?


----------



## MT4GS (Jan 23, 2013)

RickInHouston said:


> I'm thinking 2013 generation tablets will really make this workable, fast and easy.

Click to collapse



It is  just a matter of someone making a simple "mounting app", not any problem with tablets or Android OS.
I think there is no such app out there yet because all geeks usually have rooted devices and when needed they mount ISO just by typing simple command... unfortunately anything "command line" is a black magic for average user. Hopefully someone will read this thread and write GUI for mounting images to appear as new drive (akin to PowerISO and other image mounting software on PC). From there it would be simple matter of reading it by any DVD-Video-capable Android player...
(yes I know not all ISO images are plain/standard DVD-Video discs, but that's just another matter)


BTW, the OP ask how to mount ISO on Android, not how to do re-encoding/transcoding files to play them back on tablet (not to mention it is so stupid approach that I won't even begin to bash it, no comments, LOL)


----------



## Conkrete (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe you are looking for a program like DriveDroid (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid)


----------



## noz_and (Apr 16, 2013)

*Easy*

1- Download Es Explorer
2- Open the .iso file with VLC.

VLC has a feature to choose an audio track with vibration ! Awesome for concerts.


----------



## dtb1987 (May 1, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I doubt it and i can't even begin to imagine why you'd want one! Care to elaborate?

Click to collapse



I actually have android x86 running on a laptop and would love to have this function, If any one does know of a app I'd love to hear about it


----------



## ProjectER (Jan 1, 2014)

*xbmc for android reads iso and nrg files*

This thread is rather old so I don't know if people have already found an answer to this but I recently discovered that the latest build of XBMC for android reads iso and even nrg files. I used it on the minix android mini pc and it read an iso file from my NAS via the WLAN without problems, no opening of the iso or extracting, no conversion, it basically played it as if it were a disc with all the options of the dvd. HOpe it helps.


----------



## stagediver0 (Mar 16, 2014)

ProjectER said:


> and it read an iso file from my NAS via the WLAN without problems, no opening of the iso or extracting, no conversion, it basically played it as if it were a disc with all the options of the dvd. HOpe it helps.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for this hint !! I did not know much about any other programs so i tried vlc with various builds from the nightlies:
URL is: nightlies.videolan.org/build/android-armv7/

I like vlc because it is easy to use and i use it as my favourite program on my laptop.

It works fine in general with any files i have so far, it is opening isos too and begins playing it, but sound is often not there, and deinterlacing of the video often does not work, so video is crappy. Apart from that, it is really unstable and crashes often....

Now i tried the latest Gotham version of xmbc and all iso files work with no problems, even menus and all other stuff works ! Not one single crash while trying 20+ isos from my NAS ( it is a raspberry pi running xmbc with a samba share) via wlan from my tablet !!!

No special black magic required ! Install and use xmbc, look no further at the moment, that is what i want to say !

Of course, at first sight xmbc seems like a starship Enterprise compared to vlc or any other players on android because it has so many options and menus. But i can tell you, there is no need to configure all of the stuff, ignore it and try to open your isos.


----------



## saeed473 (Dec 20, 2014)

*help*



doenis said:


> Your computer plays the videofiles contained in these cd/dvd Images, so why don't you just copy those from your pc to your phone? Chances are, you don't even have to transcode them... or, since isos are some kind of zipped files, try any unpacker you can find to open them.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using XDA App

Click to collapse



*I want a ISO mount software to istall Windows on my Walpad, it running Kitkat, but i want windows. Can u help?
*


----------



## whotakesallmynames (Jan 1, 2015)

saeed473 said:


> *I want a ISO mount software to istall Windows on my Walpad, it running Kitkat, but i want windows. Can u help?
> *

Click to collapse



No, but you can. Start by reading this thread, then Google it, then search it on YouTube.


----------



## CallMeAGeek (Sep 7, 2015)

*Is it possible to flash iso file on android boot partition*

I have the android 5.0.2 iso I have tested it in virtual box and it works fine 
I dual boot my PC to load the iso that works well too
So I was just wondering if it is possible to oad that iso onto my android tablet to update it to lollipop since no custom ROM is available 
My tablet is lenovo A7-30 A3300 HV
Plz help


----------



## iulianpatache (May 22, 2017)

rshemeld said:


> hi is there an android app to mount iso files?

Click to collapse



can t believe in this community you see totaly unfriendly questions like "why would you want to ...." just because!answerif you know if not spare the guy of giving explanations.everyone asked no1 actually know gggrrrrrrraaaahhhh


----------



## iAmMrGrim (Jan 4, 2023)

Etchdroid apk


----------



## iAmMrGrim (Jan 7, 2023)

NO ROOT REQUIRED

Etchdroid. Download from google play. 



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://play.google.com/store/apps/details%3Fid%3Deu.depau.etchdroid%26hl%3Den_US%26gl%3DUS%26referrer%3Dutm_source%253Dgoogle%2526utm_medium%253Dorganic%2526utm_term%253Dgoogle%2Bplay%2Betchdroid%26pcampaignid%3DAPPU_1_Br64Y6bKLM7akPIP_PKUwA4&ved=2ahUKEwim5ciMm7T8AhVOLUQIHXw5BegQ5IQBegQIDRAF&usg=AOvVaw3LMjJDX5dsoto7pq6htbYA
		


Etchdroid requires you to have an extrernal storage device. Plugged in to the usb port. 

They have adaptors for all usb types that are just male to female for a few bucks. 

I used a $5 flash drive and flashed bootable linux iso in under 10 min

That will boot on any computer from bios.

And here is the link for:

Etcher pc version 



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.balena.io/etcher/&ved=2ahUKEwivsazrm7T8AhWtL0QIHav1Bz0QFnoECAkQAQ&usg=AOvVaw32p1gEidhP8il7GULxnsUg
		


Kali linux ISO page



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.kali.org/get-kali/&ved=2ahUKEwihlLKynLT8AhVbCjQIHW7SAVMQFnoECB8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw0wWyEPXB2fvaAv-xqlr_n3
		


Windows 10 ISO page 



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.kali.org/get-kali/&ved=2ahUKEwihlLKynLT8AhVbCjQIHW7SAVMQFnoECB8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw0wWyEPXB2fvaAv-xqlr_n3
		


Android X86 for tv and pc ISO mirror options for download



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.android-x86.org/download&ved=2ahUKEwiM5OrfnLT8AhUHIDQIHau5D-kQFnoECBgQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0BDg23NXxTbedU2JUULOL8
		


Apple and Mac download page



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://support.apple.com/en_AU/downloads/macos&ved=2ahUKEwiKjJ-YnbT8AhXXMDQIHQ_oCk4QFnoECA8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw0qBWz_4OGIsAY0b4f2GFwy


----------



## iAmMrGrim (Jan 7, 2023)

iulianpatache said:


> can t believe in this community you see totaly unfriendly questions like "why would you want to ...." just because!answerif you know if not spare the guy of giving explanations.everyone asked no1 actually know gggrrrrrrraaaahhhh

Click to collapse



Thats how i felt when i had to open my laptop and pull the batery just to find out android stopped letting us partition sd cards a while back.


----------

